# New 2010 Outback 269Rb



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello, I stumbled upon this awesome site while researching our new trailer purchase. 
We have traded in our 2008 Outback 26rls for a 2010 Outback 269rb. We could have got the 2011 model, but it had a power awning that we did not want. Actually, it was hard to find a new trailer with a manual awning.
My only concern is where to put a Shaw Direct receiver. The TV shelves are not deep enough to hold one. I am looking for insight into what others have been doing with their receiver.
Thank you,
Susan


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

We just bought a 268RL and have the same issue. I want to install a blu-ray player, but the shelves aren't deep enough. Hope you get a good response to this as I also am interested.

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! What part of Ontario are you in?

A fellow Canuck


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!! Glad you found us!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry, many welcomes, but no help with the shelf issue.... Anyway, welcome.

I'm not sure where your shelf is as I'm not familiar with the floorplan but, can protrude outward without interrupting the flow or looking awkward? I know Home Dopot or Lowes has finished shelving in very similar finishes that you may be able to attatch to the existing shelf, or with a little more work, replace the existing shelf in question with a deeper one, if you dont mind it sticking out a little. Maybe 45 the corners and put some molding around the edges to have a nice finished look and to hold the reciever on??? Good luck!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback!!


----------



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes. I am from Beachburg, Ontario, which is about 1 hour west of Ottawa. 
The entertainment stand is in front of the bed. The TV turns around to be viewed either in the bedroom or in the main room. It is open on both sides that you can close off with a kind of bi-fold. I thought about getting a swing arm or something that I could attach to the top of the unit, but if I wanted to close the bedroom off it would be in the way. I might have to break down and buy another receiver, I see they have really small ones now.


----------

